# Leder im AH



## Paladinhart (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo WOW Freunde.

Ich möchte hier mal ein Thema aufgreiffen, das sicherlich nicht nur mich interresiert, sondern auch einigen anderen helfen kann, die diesen Beruf gewählt haben.

Ich bin selber noch ein wehnig Neuling in der Lederverarbeitung, und mein Ziel ist es, in erster Linie, Kohle zu verdienen mit den hergestellten sachen. Also erzählt doch mal ein bisschen frei von der Leber weg, was ihr im Auktionshaus alles so los werden könnt, oder schon los geworden seit. welche hergestellten Ledersachen verkaufen sich am besten im AH.

Gruss Alkanos


----------



## darthacin (26. Dezember 2008)

Das ist schnell aufgezählt:
Die Beinverzauberungen, sowohl epische (200-300g) und die raren.
Ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht die boe epics zu craften und reinzusetzen, da der Aufwand enorm ist. Lieber gegen Mats craften und sich mit dem TG zufreiden geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. Dezember 2008)

Geld verdienen mit Lederer kannst du nur wenn du auch Kürschner bist. Grundsätzlich gilt: Du verdienst mehr Geld mit dem Verkauf der Rohstoffe, als mit dem Endprodukt.

a.) Akrtischer Pelz: Wird sehr viel benötigt zum Craften und zum Kaufen von den epischen Rezepten. Preis Niveau aktuell 50 - 150 Gold je nach Server und Fraktion

b.) Boreanisches Leder 20er Stack: Preis Niveau aktuell 8 - 40 Gold je nach Server und Fraktion

c.) Nerubisches Chitin: Preis Niveau aktuell 5 - 25 Gold pro Stück je nach Server und Fraktion

Du kannst versuchen die Fertigwaren zu verkaufen, aber bei uns auf dem Server sind die Fertigwaren ca. bei 50% der Rohstoffpreise.


----------



## Menanon (12. Januar 2009)

Womit ich ganz gut gefahren bin in letzter Zeit ist Boreanisches Leder kaufen zu nem Stückpreis von 40S. Das wiederrum in schweres Boreanisches Leder verarbeiten und für 4G verkaufen. Da die Preise aber Server abhängig sind musst du schauen ob es sich lohnt und engpässe abwarten.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. Januar 2009)

Jo,Schweres Boreanisches Leder wobei bei mir 5 Stk meist sowas um 40g gehen.

Arktische Pelze natürlich, bei mir so zw. 50-70g - wobei ich die eigentlich lieber behalte (für die Beinrüstung)

Nerubisches Chitin kauft kaum einer, bzw. ists billig.

Die Drachenschuppen wären ev. noch zu erwähnen.


Gecraftet geht eigentlich nur mehr die epische Beinverzauberung - wobei da der Preis mom. um die 130g liegt.

Aber mit Patch kostet die ja dann auch noch zusätzlich 1 gefrorene Kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gehen ab und an ein paar Blues - Klingenstossplatte oder wie die heisst zB...aber ist jetzt vom Gold nicht der Rede wert - wenn dann nur herstellen und ins AH stellen, wenn du damit skillen kannst.

Das war´s aber auch schon....

Ausser Alchi,Verzauberer,Juwe,Schriftgelehrter,Ingi (in der Reihenfolge von den wirklich verkaufbaren Items) kann wohl kaum ein herstellbarer Beruf von dem reich werden, das er craftet.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nerubisches Chitin kauft kaum einer, bzw. ists billig.



So sind die Unterschiede von Server zu Server, bei uns Kostet das Stück (JA, DAS STÜCK, NICHT DAS STACK) 10-20 Gold


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1379674' date='15.01.2009, 09:17']
> So sind die Unterschiede von Server zu Server, bei uns Kostet das Stück (JA, DAS STÜCK, NICHT DAS STACK) 10-20 Gold




Tjo, als ich das geschrieben habe hab ich 1. selbst keine mehr zu verkaufen und darum auch nie ins AH geschaut.

Jetzt hab ich das Rezept für den 28er Köcher wo man 20 stk von denen braucht bekommen und nachgeschaut und mich hats bissl am Popo gesetzt.


Mittlerweile sind die extrem teuer, was ich eigentlich nicht verstehe...

1.droppen die nicht so schlecht (vorzugsweise Kriegshymnenfeste)
2. braucht man das jetzt doch für kaum was - also für Dinge für 80er eben kaum

Aber an irgendwas wirds schon liegen^^

Grundaussage bleibt aber: Herstellbar zu verkaufen max. die Beinrüstung ansonsten nur Mats...da halt einfach immer ins AH schauen und sehen wie Angebot und Nachfrage liegt und die Preise liegen.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Januar 2009)

Witzigerweise sind bei uns in die schweren Rüstungssets 60g wert...
mehr als die 4 schweren Leder einzeln.
Chitin geht auch gut weg, is aber auch blöd zu farmen, außer man is in Icecrown noch in der ersten Phasing-Phase (blödes Wort).


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Januar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Witzigerweise sind bei uns in die schweren Rüstungssets 60g wert...
> mehr als die 4 schweren Leder einzeln.
> Chitin geht auch gut weg, is aber auch blöd zu farmen, außer man is in Icecrown noch in der ersten Phasing-Phase (blödes Wort).




Als Hordler gehst du einfach bei der Kriegshymnenfeste vor die Tür und hast dort 100e Mobs die das droppen....und die sind Lv weiss ich nicht mehr,,,auf jedenfall sehr low und zuhauf dort.

Pullen was geht,bomben,looten,fertig....


----------



## Tanyanka (21. Januar 2009)

Ideal ist es, wenn man einen Verzauberer Twink oder Kollegen hat. :-) Leder farmen, die billigsten grünen Nordend-Items herstellen, entzaubern (lassen) und die Stäubchen und Essenzen die dabei rauskommen im AH verticken oder selber zum skillen brauchen. :-)


----------



## Malarija (22. Mai 2009)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> Ideal ist es, wenn man einen Verzauberer Twink oder Kollegen hat. :-) Leder farmen, die billigsten grünen Nordend-Items herstellen, entzaubern (lassen) und die Stäubchen und Essenzen die dabei rauskommen im AH verticken oder selber zum skillen brauchen. :-)




Also bei uns auf dem Server ist mit Lederverarbeitung fast gar nix mehr zu verdienen! 
Als alles noch gerade Naxx angefangen hat, gingen Trollwebergurt und Co. noch gut weg, aber die 50 Gold von denen ihr hier redet für den Arktischen Pelz, ist traumhaft, wir kommen kaum auf Ü 30 Gold.
Ich bin nur zu faul komplett was neues zu lernen 

Generell finde ich verkauft es sich Mitte der Woche besser als am WE... ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Malarija (22. Mai 2009)

sry


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. Mai 2009)

also bei mir auf´m Server ist´s ähnlich:

als der Server eröffnet wurde konnte ich sehr gut Silber und auch die ersten Gold mit Lederer verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kam aber die Zeit, als die meisten in der Scherbenwelt ankamen und somit kamen 98% meiner Auktionen wieder in den Briefkasten zurück...

manche Teile waren auch von einzelnen verkäufern zu 10-15mal gleichzeitig im AH, was ja dann gar nichts mehr bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur Zeit mache ich´s so: wenn ich was für´s skillen erstelle und keiner bruacht´s in der Gilde, dann geh ich zum Händeler, immer noch am einfachsten, oder geb´s dem VZ zum entzaubern

bei den Mats (pre-Nordend) ist es ganz komisch: da hab ich öfters mal mehr Gold für mittleres Leder bekommen, als für Schweres oder gar Dickes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber da schwanken die Preise auch wie nur was: in der einen Woche muste ein Stack für ein Appel und Ei verkaufen, dann ist manchmal unter der Woche sogar gut Gold damit zu verdienen...ist aber bei uns auch mit Stoffen und Edelsteinen/Perlen auch so


----------

